# Cardinale a Milano. Closing a settembre? Maldini: aria di intesa.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2022)

Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.

*GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.

*Repubblica: l'obiettivo di Cardinale è portare il Milan ad un valore di 3 miliardi. 

Corriere della Sera: dopo la firma in settimana il closing vero e proprio potrebbe arrivare e settembre.*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird.
> Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.



Senza il rinnovo a Maldini e Massara per me può pure ripartire subito.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Maggio 2022)

Vediamo. Tutto chiarito entro una settima na è una tempistica che mi sta bene, se invece andiamo oltre sarà il disastro. Aspettiamo con fiducia e vediamo che succede perchè di annunci ne leggiamo tanti ma contano i fatti.


----------



## Dexter (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà.
> ...


Vediamo se la cazziata di Paolo ha smosso le acque. Li ha messi spalle al muro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza il rinnovo a Maldini e Massara per me può pure ripartire subito.


Con il rinnovo di Maldini é Massara, essendo per tutti Paolo garante della bontá del progetto (per tutti il mancato rinnovo é emblema di progetto fallimentare) sarebbe quindi la dimostrazione che chi lo ha ascoltato ed ha a cuore il bene del Milan lo giudica positivamente.
Su questo concordiamo?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con il rinnovo di Maldini é Massara, essendo per tutti Paolo garante della bontá del progetto (per tutti il mancato rinnovo é emblema di progetto fallimentare) sarebbe quindi la dimostrazione che chi lo ha ascoltato ed ha a cuore il bene del Milan lo giudica positivamente.
> Su questo concordiamo?



Ovvio. Se Maldini rinnova significa che è convinto.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vediamo se la cazziata di Paolo ha smosso le acque. Li ha messi spalle al muro



Maldini ha messo le cose in chiaro. Ora tocca a loro metterci la faccia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con il rinnovo di Maldini é Massara, essendo per tutti Paolo garante della bontá del progetto (per tutti il mancato rinnovo é emblema di progetto fallimentare) sarebbe quindi la dimostrazione che chi lo ha ascoltato ed ha a cuore il bene del Milan lo giudica positivamente.
> Su questo concordiamo?


No. Non concordiamo. Io preferisco vedere i fatti, se Maldini accetta di rinnovare con Redbird e la campagna acquisti si dimostrerà aggressiva come ha detto di volere lui, ossia con rinforzi importanti, allora tutto bene. Ma se per caso Maldini rinnova e non si acquista nessuno allora chiaramente non potrò esimermi da criticare pure Maldini. Per me contano i fatti, non le chiacchiere, le garanzie non esistono, conta ciò che posso constatare. Ho apprezzato l'uscita di Maldini perché trasuda milanismo, ma adesso devo verificare che lo abbia fatto per tutelare il Milan, non per farsi rinnovare il contratto. Sarà la campagna acquisti a decretare la bontà del progetto da parte mia, non è che Maldini rinnova e saranno rose e fiori a prescindere. Questo deve essere molto chiaro, si valuterà quello che accadrà. Certo che qualora non dovesse rinnovare Maldini non sarebbe un bel segnale e boccerei da subito il progetto a prescindere, con Maldini concedo il beneficio del dubbio. In questi anni passati voglio pensare che Paolo abbia cercato di fare le nozze coi fichi secchi in previsione di un cambio di intenti. Il Milan quest’anno dovrà investire in giocatori, non ci sono né se né ma.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà.
> ...


*
Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No. Non concordiamo. Io preferisco vedere i fatti, se Maldini accetta di rinnovare con Redbird e la campagna acquisti si dimostrerà aggressiva come ha detto di volere lui, ossia con rinforzi importanti, allora tutto bene. Ma se per caso Maldini rinnova e non si acquista nessuno allora chiaramente non potrò esimermi da criticare pure Maldini. Per me contano i fatti, non le chiacchiere, le garanzie non esistono, conta ciò che posso constatare. Ho apprezzato l'uscita di Maldini perché trasuda milanismo, ma adesso devo verificare che lo abbia fatto per tutelare il Milan, non per farsi rinnovare il contratto. Sarà la campagna acquisti a decretare la bontà del progetto da parte mia, non è che Maldini rinnova e saranno rose e fiori a prescindere. Questo deve essere molto chiaro, si valuterà quello che accadrà. Certo che qualora non dovesse rinnovare Maldini non sarebbe un bel segnale e boccerei da subito il progetto a prescindere, con Maldini concedo il beneficio del dubbio. In questi anni passati voglio pensare che Paolo abbia cercato di fare le nozze coi fichi secchi in previsione di un cambio di intenti. Il Milan quest’anno dovrà investire in giocatori, non ci sono né se né ma.



Mi fai un esempio di campagna acquisti significativa?

perché se l’idea é : abbiamo un budget importante che ci tiene in equilibrio, ma va speso anche se comporta sacrifici in termini di cassa (cartellini), mi trova d’accordo.
Se invece é: isogna sforare il budget che ci permette l’equilibrio, non mi trova d”accordo.

PIo mi aspetto un mercato tipo: Bremer, Cambiaso, Sanches, Pobega, Adli, Zaniolo, Origi e magari uno dei due belgi (Lang o De Katelere). Ti soddisferebbe?

un mercato significativo senza la conferma di Maldini ti convincerebbe?


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.*


Come ho già detto, Maldini è tanto milanista quanto narcisista!

Il che mi fa dormire sereno se resterà in sella, non resterà qui per fare schifo.

Al tempo stesso, spiattellare problemi interni alla stampa è servito soltanto a proteggere se stesso, non certo il Milan, anzi.
Ha scatenato l' opinione pubblica sia contro i vecchi che i nuovi proprietari


----------



## The P (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


Pellegatti ha smentito categoricamente l’amico Laudisa dicendo che Cardinale non sarà a Milano con assoluta certezza ne oggi ne domani.

Vediamo chi ha ragione…


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


tempistiche interessanti.................
..... se confermate dai fatti.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


.


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Se Maldini rinnova significa che è convinto.


E se fanno promesse che poi mantengono non per tenerlo buono ora.


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto, Maldini è tanto milanista quanto narcisista!
> 
> Il che mi fa dormire sereno se resterà in sella, non resterà qui per fare schifo.
> 
> ...


Ma si meglio se stava zitto e si faceva andare bene tutto...poi però sarebbe stato uno che tiene solo alla poltrona. Film visto e rivisto.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


L'urgenza è per i contratti in scadenza e la campagna acquisti della prossima stagione. Per il resto possono prendersi tutto il tempo che vogliono.

Alla fine credo che l'incontro con Maldini chiarirà molte cose. Come si è autodefinito, lui è un po' il nostro garante e come ha ben chiarito (forse troppo esplicitamente) lui ci sta solo in un progetto che abbia come obiettivo vincere. Quindi direi che se l'incontro avverrà tra pochi giorni come si legge, allora ci chiariremo le idee.

PS: io ho qualche dubbio perchè secondo me Maldini a breve andrà a Ibiza come al solito. Magari boh stavolta aspetterà di completare il cambio di proprietà e il rinnovo del contratto...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


Ad origi cosa avranno detto i nostri?
Che le visite, inizialmente in programma per oggi, slittano perchè dobbiamo closingare?


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


Atteniamoci ai fatti: io sono un compratore che investe 1.3 mld in un brand che si sta lentamente risollevando da almeno 10 anni di anonimato e mediocrità. Ho appena assaggiato la passione dei tifosi per un trionfo importante. Voglio guadagnarci e il mio piano di sviluppo si basa, tra le altre cose, sulla valorizzazione di un marchio globale. Qual è lo snodo cruciale di tutto? Visibilità e fidelizzazione dei tifosi nel mondo.
Visibilità: la ottieni solo con risultati sportivi (soprattutto europei)
Fidelizzazione: arrivo io e mando via il totem che, soprattutto in questo momento, è intoccabile agli occhi di tutti i tifosi del mondo?
Suvvia. Lo sappiamo tutti, questi fondi non investono per passione o per far felici i tifosi, ma per fare profitto. E Paolo Maldini, oggi, è una delle chiavi del profitto di domani.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad origi cosa avranno detto i nostri?
> Che le visite, inizialmente in programma per oggi, slittano perchè dobbiamo closingare?


il tracking della slitta di Origi indica che è ancora alla stazione di partenza al Polo Nord. ho ho ho!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma si meglio se stava zitto e si faceva andare bene tutto...poi però sarebbe stato uno che tiene solo alla poltrona. Film visto e rivisto.


Ci mancano troppi elementi per giudicare però sembra chiaro la stilettata maldini l'ha tirata a gazidis e l'attuale proprietà.

Forse Paolo i 3 anni di risanamento li ha accettati e se li è pure fatti andare bene ma ora basta.
A gennaio secondo me Paolo un'operazione sul mercato avrebbe voluto portarla a termine, sentirsi dire che il budget è zero non credo gli abbia fatto piacere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Maggio 2022)

Cardinale: Good morning Mr. Maldini, let's talk about our future plans.

Maldini: All right, let's talk about next year. The goal is to win and go as far as possible in the Champions League? Will the planned investments be massive?

Cardinale: Perdone señor, no hablo inglés...


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

*Corriere della Sera: dopo la firma in settimana il closing vero e proprio potrebbe arrivare e settembre.*


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


.


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: dopo la firma in settimana il closing vero e proprio potrebbe arrivare e settembre.*


E te pareva


----------



## diavolo (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...



Non so perché ma mi sembra di rivivere lo sbarco di Bee Taechaubol con tanto di cronaca minuto per minuto e foto dello scontrino dell'all you can eat dove aveva pranzato.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma si meglio se stava zitto e si faceva andare bene tutto...poi però sarebbe stato uno che tiene solo alla poltrona. Film visto e rivisto.


Nel momento in cui ricevi uno stipendio, sei già per definizione d' accordo con chi ti paga.

Il resto sono chiacchiere.

Come in ogni luogo di lavoro, se non ti va di fare quello che fai, ti dimetti.

Detto questo, come ho ripetuto tantissime volte, spero Maldini resti per l' eternità.


----------



## sunburn (30 Maggio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Atteniamoci ai fatti: io sono un compratore che investe 1.3 mld in un brand che si sta lentamente risollevando da almeno 10 anni di anonimato e mediocrità. Ho appena assaggiato la passione dei tifosi per un trionfo importante. Voglio guadagnarci e il mio piano di sviluppo si basa, tra le altre cose, sulla valorizzazione di un marchio globale. Qual è lo snodo cruciale di tutto? Visibilità e fidelizzazione dei tifosi nel mondo.
> Visibilità: la ottieni solo con risultati sportivi (soprattutto europei)
> Fidelizzazione: arrivo io e mando via il totem che, soprattutto in questo momento, è intoccabile agli occhi di tutti i tifosi del mondo?
> Suvvia. Lo sappiamo tutti, questi fondi non investono per passione o per far felici i tifosi, ma per fare profitto. E Paolo Maldini, oggi, è una delle chiavi del profitto di domani.


I fatti dicono che, stando ai comunicati ufficiali, il Milan nel 2017 fu venduto per 520 milioni + 220 per la situazione debitoria. A distanza di cinque anni pare che il 70% venga venduto a 1,3 miliardi quindi con valutazione globale di 1,9 miliardi. Si tratta di una valutazione data PRIMA dello scudetto, e quindi a prescindere da esso.
Mi pare evidente che tra aumento del valore del club e trofei non ci sia un legame necessario. Da qui le perplessità di molti.
Quel che ci riserverà il futuro lo scopriremo solo vivendo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi fai un esempio di campagna acquisti significativa?
> 
> perché se l’idea é : abbiamo un budget importante che ci tiene in equilibrio, ma va speso anche se comporta sacrifici in termini di cassa (cartellini), mi trova d’accordo.
> Se invece é: isogna sforare il budget che ci permette l’equilibrio, non mi trova d”accordo.
> ...


Una campagna acquisti Origi, Sanches, Botman, De Ketelaere (o Zaniolo) e un esterno destro mi convincerebbe. Vuol dire colmare due lacune su tre davanti (trequartista e ala destra), mentre sul centravanti aspetteremo l'anno prossimo. Per quanto riguarda il budget, abbiamo sempre detto che una volta sistemati i conti con Elliott, sarebbe stata necessaria una proprietà vogliosa di investire. Magari non l'arabo, ma qualcuno che ci avrebbe messo del suo con degli investimenti, questi investimenti ci saranno con Redbird o no? Se la risposta è no e Redbird è un altro Elliott chiaramente non li vorrei come proprietà. 
Se Redbird non rinnova a Maldini, mi sembrerebbe un controsenso, perché se vuoi essere competitivo non ti privi di chi in questi anni ha dimostrato una certa competenza. Però per me il bene del Milan viene sopra ogni cosa, pertanto se non dovesse rinnovare a Maldini, ma dimostrasse di voler fare crescere il Milan anche a livello sportivo assumendo persone capaci e investendo pesantemente alla lunga la mia opinione su di loro cambierebbe.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


Voglio i fatti, rinnovo parte sportiva e migliorare la squadra. I desideri di Maldini devono essere soddisfatti entrambi senza deroghe.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono che, stando ai comunicati ufficiali, il Milan nel 2017 fu venduto per 520 milioni + 220 per la situazione debitoria. A distanza di cinque anni pare che il 70% venga venduto a 1,3 miliardi quindi con valutazione globale di 1,9 miliardi. Si tratta di una valutazione data PRIMA dello scudetto, e quindi a prescindere da esso.
> Mi pare evidente che tra aumento del valore del club e trofei non ci sia un legame necessario. Da qui le perplessità di molti.
> Quel che ci riserverà il futuro lo scopriremo solo vivendo.


Non avevi vinto lo scudetto, ma eri ritornato in Champions,mai sei riqualificat, competevi per vincere e avevi una parco giocatori di alto valore (confrontiamo il valore su Transfermarkt del 2017 con quello odierno?).

Insomma, non avevi vinto, ma avevi ottenuto importantissimimrisultati parziali.

Per crescere tanto devi migliorare quelli attuali quindi…


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono che, stando ai comunicati ufficiali, il Milan nel 2017 fu venduto per 520 milioni + 220 per la situazione debitoria. A distanza di cinque anni pare che il 70% venga venduto a 1,3 miliardi quindi con valutazione globale di 1,9 miliardi. Si tratta di una valutazione data PRIMA dello scudetto, e quindi a prescindere da esso.
> Mi pare evidente che tra aumento del valore del club e trofei non ci sia un legame necessario. Da qui le perplessità di molti.
> Quel che ci riserverà il futuro lo scopriremo solo vivendo.


Io ho letto 1.3 milardi di valutazione globale + 500 mln di bonus per determinati risultati sportivi e stadio. Quindi non 1.3 mld per il 70%. Ma, come sempre, fidarsi della stampa su queste cose è assai rischioso.
Ad ogni modo, se valuti "l'azienda" Milan non c'è paragone tra 2017 e oggi.
Per qualsiasi azienda, il valore è generato da 3 cose: infrastrutture, know-how strategico, situazione finanziaria. 
Infrastrutture: è il campo in cui possiamo crescere di più. Non siamo ancora alla prima pietra, ma il discorso stadio è molto più avanti che nel 2017. E comunque, lo stadio non è l'unica voce su cui investire. Milanello è stato potenziato molto in questi anni, ma si può fare ancora tanto come strutture ricettive e fidelizzanti nel resto del mondo. Un esempio: collegi con istruzione gratuita e vitto legato ai risultati sportivi, centri di allenamento gratuiti per gli under 15 con istruttori, medicina dell'alimentazione, ecc. Crei un marchio inclusivo (nel vero senso della parola, perchè togli bambini dalla strada), fai scouting mondiale serio e, se anche non dovessi scovare il talento generazionale, conquisti fette di tifosi giovani. L'inclusività del marchio è importante, soprattutto per attirare sponsor globali.
Know-how strategico: per una squadra di calcio è, soprattutto, il parco giocatori. Direi che il confronto tra la rosa del 2017 e quella di oggi è impietoso. Non siamo al top, ma futuribilità e potenzialità ci sono. Ci vogliono 4-6 investimenti da fare in 2 anni. Concetto riassunto perfettamente da Maldini.
Altro discorso che rientra in questa categoria è l'analisi dei dati. Molti ci fanno ironia, ma l'uso delle "analytics" è il futuro. In Nba, senza le advanced stats, non vai da nessuna parte, ormai da più di dieci anni. Esempio, Phil Jackson, senza dubbio il più grande dei grandi, è rimasto ancora all'attacco triangolo con cui vinceva a cavallo tra gli anni 90/00. Risultato: da presidente e plenipotenziario dei Knicks ha portato la squadra nel baratro e, 8-9 anni dopo la sua gestione, sono ancora nelle secche.
Situazione finanziaria: penso non ci sia da commentare su questo punto. Ogni azienda deve crescere e investire in mainera commisurata al fatturato. Per le scorciatoie, vedi seconda squadra di milano.

Il Milan del 2017 era come un'azienda a conduzione familiare in cui il padre-padrone, ormai vecchio, non ha mai voluto/pensato a creare una base solida per la sua successione. Parco macchine vecchio e obsoleto e tecnologie plafonate.
Il Milan di Elliot è un'azienda moderna, che ha un parco macchine di ultima generazione ma a cui manca l'utlimo step (es. 2-3 manager top, il software di ultima generazione e un tecnico che lo conosca come le sue tasche ecc.) per ottimizzare tutti i processi.
Redbird dovrà scovarli per creare una multinazionale che traina e cannibalizza il mercato. Ed è la parte più difficile. 

Ti dirò, considerato tutto, 1.3 mld di dollari mi sembra anche bassa. Infatti, Forbes, a fine Aprile 2022, valuta il Milan 1.5 mld.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto, Maldini è tanto milanista quanto narcisista!
> 
> Il che mi fa dormire sereno se resterà in sella, non resterà qui per fare schifo.
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro ci si dimentica che Elliott dovrebbe rimanere seppur con una quota di minoranza. Questa é una cosa che non dobbiamo dimenticarci, dopo che gli ha praticamente tirato contro le ire di tutti definendoli falsi, irrispettosi, senza ambizione e chi più ne ha più ne metta. 

Che poi nei contenuti abbia qualche ragione nessun dubbio, ma i modi sono quanto meno discutibili.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad origi cosa avranno detto i nostri?
> Che le visite, inizialmente in programma per oggi, slittano perchè dobbiamo closingare?


M: "Buongiorno signor G, oggi possiamo discutere del rafforzamento della squadra? Ora che il campionato è finito ed abbiamo addirittura vinto c'è da programmare subito la prossima stagione. Io e l'altro signor M abbiamo già bloccato un paio di profili che riteniamo interessanti."

G: "Mi dispiace signor M, prima dobbiamo aspettare il signing... o era il closing? No ricordo (ride). Ma non si preoccupi, _c'è tempo, c'è tempo..."_

M: "Ah... capisco. Beh, allora potremmo parlare dei rinnovi di contratto, se ricorda abbiamo in sospeso quelli di Bennacer e Leao da mesi. Soprattutto quest'ultimo dopo la stagione che ha fatto va assolutamente blindato."

G: "Ma non si preoccupi signor M, per i rinnovi _c'è tempo, c'è tempo_... Ah è comunque non si dimentichi il tetto di 4,5 eh! Non un euro di più altrimenti non si fa nulla."

M: "Beh, allora potremmo parlare almeno del mio contratto e di quello dell'altro signor M? Ci scadono tra un mese, almeno dateci la possibilità di essere credibili con agenti e società!"

G: (ride), "Senza signing o closing, non possiamo prenderci nemmeno un caffè, ma non si preoccupi, tanto _c'è tempo, c'è tempo... _Ora può andare signor M. Ah e visto che c'è uscendo, dica al nostro SMM di pubblicare altri 3 post di inclusività, grazie."


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono che, stando ai comunicati ufficiali, il Milan nel 2017 fu venduto per 520 milioni + 220 per la situazione debitoria. A distanza di cinque anni pare che il 70% venga venduto a 1,3 miliardi quindi con valutazione globale di 1,9 miliardi. Si tratta di una valutazione data PRIMA dello scudetto, e quindi a prescindere da esso.
> Mi pare evidente che tra aumento del valore del club e trofei non ci sia un legame necessario. Da qui le perplessità di molti.
> Quel che ci riserverà il futuro lo scopriremo solo vivendo.


infatti basta che ci sia una superlega o anche una nuova CL e/o mondiale per club e il fatturato aumenterà di grosso.
e con esso il valore del club, anche se non vinciamo mai.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2022)

Io rimango dell'opinione che Cardinale non sarà a Milano nè questa settimana, nè la prossima, nè quella dopo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io rimango dell'opinione che Cardinale non sarà a Milano nè questa settimana, nè la prossima, nè quella dopo...


per come si sono messe le cose, forse l'ipotesi peggiore.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Io ho letto 1.3 milardi di valutazione globale + 500 mln di bonus per determinati risultati sportivi e stadio. Quindi non 1.3 mld per il 70%. Ma, come sempre, fidarsi della stampa su queste cose è assai rischioso.
> Ad ogni modo, se valuti "l'azienda" Milan non c'è paragone tra 2017 e oggi.
> Per qualsiasi azienda, il valore è generato da 3 cose: infrastrutture, know-how strategico, situazione finanziaria.
> Infrastrutture: è il campo in cui possiamo crescere di più. Non siamo ancora alla prima pietra, ma il discorso stadio è molto più avanti che nel 2017. E comunque, lo stadio non è l'unica voce su cui investire. Milanello è stato potenziato molto in questi anni, ma si può fare ancora tanto come strutture ricettive e fidelizzanti nel resto del mondo. Un esempio: collegi con istruzione gratuita e vitto legato ai risultati sportivi, centri di allenamento gratuiti per gli under 15 con istruttori, medicina dell'alimentazione, ecc. Crei un marchio inclusivo (nel vero senso della parola, perchè togli bambini dalla strada), fai scouting mondiale serio e, se anche non dovessi scovare il talento generazionale, conquisti fette di tifosi giovani. L'inclusività del marchio è importante, soprattutto per attirare sponsor globali.
> ...


Ricostruzione perfetta. L'unico dubbio resta quello di sapere come mai si dovrebbe pagare basandosi sul potenziale del brand. Lo stesso Forbes un'anno fa, a Champions aquisita valutava il Milan 550M, ed oggi lo valuta 1.2mld, é possibile che in un anno abbiamo ottenuto il +115% nonostante questo incremento non si registri in altre componenti del mondo Milan?

Che poi il Milan abbia un potenziale da 5mld non ci sono dubbi, se le cose vengono fatte per bene il margine c'é, ma di conseguenza non devono mancare investimenti (a partire dallo stadio, dalle giovanili e dal parco giocatori) e competenza (sposo in pieno il tuo diqscorso sull'analisi dei dati). Se Jerry che non é l'ultimo scemo pensa di venire qui a campare ha praticamente buttato i "suoi" soldi, altrimenti se ha intenzione di fare una politica aggressiva (che non vuol dire necessariamente finire sempre in rosso) allora i presupposti ci sono, ma anche cosi diventa difficile creare quella macchina che tutti sogniamo. La torta é sempre la stessa, certo abbiamo un brand con potenziale dormiente, ma per arrivare a certe valutazioni vuol dire che dobbiamo strappare qualcosa dalle Inglesi, dal Real, dal Barca e dal Bayern. Esiste questo margine oggi visto il livello di partenza sproporzionato?
Certo é che va introdotto nel discorso una possibile nuova competizione Europea che farebbe gola agli sponsor, o anche la nuova CL in vigore dal prossimo anno che dovrebbe duplicare gli incassi in materia, che 5 anni fa nemmeno era ipotizzabile.

Tutto dipenderà dai primi 2 anni, capiremo molto già da questo mercato a dai rinnovi degli sponsor. Inoltre spero che si investa pesantemente nelle giovanili (ed anche li, valli a defenestrare le Inglesi che hanno il controllo di tutto il mercato in barba alle regole Fifa ed alle solite multe che pagano con gusto visto i talenti che tirano fuori).


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ricostruzione perfetta. L'unico dubbio resta quello di sapere come mai si dovrebbe pagare basandosi sul potenziale del brand. Lo stesso Forbes un'anno fa, a Champions aquisita valutava il Milan 550M, ed oggi lo valuta 1.2mld, é possibile che in un anno abbiamo ottenuto il +115% nonostante questo incremento non si registri in altre componenti del mondo Milan?
> 
> Che poi il Milan abbia un potenziale da 5mld non ci sono dubbi, se le cose vengono fatte per bene il margine c'é, ma di conseguenza non devono mancare investimenti (a partire dallo stadio, dalle giovanili e dal parco giocatori) e competenza (sposo in pieno il tuo diqscorso sull'analisi dei dati). Se Jerry che non é l'ultimo scemo pensa di venire qui a campare ha praticamente buttato i "suoi" soldi, altrimenti se ha intenzione di fare una politica aggressiva (che non vuol dire necessariamente finire sempre in rosso) allora i presupposti ci sono, ma anche cosi diventa difficile creare quella macchina che tutti sogniamo. La torta é sempre la stessa, certo abbiamo un brand con potenziale dormiente, ma per arrivare a certe valutazioni vuol dire che dobbiamo strappare qualcosa dalle Inglesi, dal Real, dal Barca e dal Bayern. Esiste questo margine oggi visto il livello di partenza sproporzionato?
> Certo é che va introdotto nel discorso una possibile nuova competizione Europea che farebbe gola agli sponsor, o anche la nuova CL in vigore dal prossimo anno che dovrebbe duplicare gli incassi in materia, che 5 anni fa nemmeno era ipotizzabile.
> ...


L'ha scritto già Willi, se non sbaglio. A breve, cioè 1-2 anni, o parte la Superlega o la nuova Champions (formula orribile, ma una montagna di soldi in arrivo). La valutazione di ogni club che vi parteciperà schizzerà alle stelle.

Ti faccio un esempio, sempre di basket. Olimpia Milano, squadra gloriosa che milita in un campionato ridicolo (di livello ancor più basso dell'attuale serie A calcistica) e sull'orlo del fallimento. Nel 2008 viene acquistata dal gruppo Armani per passione e per salvare un marchio storico del panorama meneghino(!). Sai il vero motivo? Da lì a poco, 2009 per la precisione, ci sarebbe stata l'eplosione dell'Euroleague, competizione privata lontana dal monopolio e dall'egidia della FIBA. Trovi analogie?
Morale: il marchio Olimpia, pur vincendo relativamente poco, dopo 15 anni circa, vale 16 volte tanto. E l'Olimpia continua a giocare in un campionato mediocre e privo di visibilità.
P.s. nel giro di 2 anni, l'Eurolegue passerà sotto l'egidia dell'NBA (pare si stato registrato il marchio EBA) e ci saranno altre esplosioni finanziarie.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> L'ha scritto già Willi, se non sbaglio. A breve, cioè 1-2 anni, o parte la Superlega o la nuova Champions (formula orribile, ma una montagna di soldi in arrivo). La valutazione di ogni club che vi parteciperà schizzerà alle stelle.
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, sempre di basket. Olimpia Milano, squadra gloriosa che milita in un campionato ridicolo (di livello ancor più basso dell'attuale serie A calcistica) e sull'orlo del fallimento. Nel 2008 viene acquistata dal gruppo Armani per passione e per salvare un marchio storico del panorama meneghino(!). Sai il vero motivo? Da lì a poco, 2009 per la precisione, ci sarebbe stata l'eplosione dell'Euroleague, competizione privata lontana dal monopolio e dall'egidia della FIBA. Trovi analogie?
> Morale: il marchio Olimpia, pur vincendo relativamente poco, dopo 15 anni circa, vale 16 volte tanto. E l'Olimpia continua a giocare in un campionato mediocre e privo di visibilità.
> P.s. nel giro di 2 anni, l'Eurolegue passerà sotto l'egidia dell'NBA (pare si stato registrato il marchio EBA) e ci saranno altre esplosioni finanziarie.


Si, certo. Appena lessi le cifre dissi subito che erano valutazioni da SL. Non giustificabili dalla nuova CL ancora, ma per la SL sarebbe anche poco visto che di colpo ci troveremo come minimo stabilmente nelle migliori 15 d'Europa con un aumento di fatturato di 200M. Tuttavia parliamo ancora di congetture, di fatti per nulla certi. La SL sembrava cosa fatta, poi le istituzioni, i tifosi, i club tagliati fuori hanno stravolto i piani di Florentino & co. .

Certo che i soldi vanno in quella direzione, ed alla fine dolenti o nolenti credo che questa benedetta SL si farà perché vedere ancora Villareal-Liverpool in semifinale é una perdita di soldi incredibile per tutti. La nuova formula punta sul numero maggiore di partite invece di puntare sulla qualità delle partite, con il risultato che ci saranno più partite di qualità bassa seppure i diritti TV aumenterebbero.


----------



## El picinin (30 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No. Non concordiamo. Io preferisco vedere i fatti, se Maldini accetta di rinnovare con Redbird e la campagna acquisti si dimostrerà aggressiva come ha detto di volere lui, ossia con rinforzi importanti, allora tutto bene. Ma se per caso Maldini rinnova e non si acquista nessuno allora chiaramente non potrò esimermi da criticare pure Maldini. Per me contano i fatti, non le chiacchiere, le garanzie non esistono, conta ciò che posso constatare. Ho apprezzato l'uscita di Maldini perché trasuda milanismo, ma adesso devo verificare che lo abbia fatto per tutelare il Milan, non per farsi rinnovare il contratto. Sarà la campagna acquisti a decretare la bontà del progetto da parte mia, non è che Maldini rinnova e saranno rose e fiori a prescindere. Questo deve essere molto chiaro, si valuterà quello che accadrà. Certo che qualora non dovesse rinnovare Maldini non sarebbe un bel segnale e boccerei da subito il progetto a prescindere, con Maldini concedo il beneficio del dubbio. In questi anni passati voglio pensare che Paolo abbia cercato di fare le nozze coi fichi secchi in previsione di un cambio di intenti. Il Milan quest’anno dovrà investire in giocatori, non ci sono né se né ma.


 vai tranquillo che se non ci saranno i minimi per fare un mercato discreto,Maldini a luglio non ci arriva,poi dipende da che cosa uno si aspetta,per quanto mi riguarda,un 90/100 milioni per il mercato e sono soddisfatto.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> E se fanno promesse che poi mantengono non per tenerlo buono ora.



Non credo che Maldini si faccia prendere in giro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con il rinnovo di Maldini é Massara, essendo per tutti Paolo garante della bontá del progetto (per tutti il mancato rinnovo é emblema di progetto fallimentare) sarebbe quindi la dimostrazione che chi lo ha ascoltato ed ha a cuore il bene del Milan lo giudica positivamente.
> Su questo concordiamo?


Certo che si, Paolo ha dimostrato che lui è garante di certi valori e obbiettivi.. Se resta vuol dire che avremo un Milan che vuole crescere.. Se non resta significa che è meglio metterci il cuore in pace


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2022)

*Repubblica: l'obiettivo di Cardinale è portare il Milan ad un valore di 3 miliardi. *


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che si, Paolo ha dimostrato che lui è garante di certi valori e obbiettivi.. Se resta vuol dire che avremo un Milan che vuole crescere.. Se non resta significa che è meglio metterci il cuore in pace


Assolutamente!!! Se Paolo resta significa che possiamo aspettarci voglia di vincere e ambizione altrimenti sarà un tirare a campare. Né più né meno. Nella seconda ipotesi continuerò a interessarmi di Milan ma non darò più un euro alla società e avversero' la proprietà in ogni modo lecito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: l'obiettivo di Cardinale è portare il Milan ad un valore di 3 miliardi. *


Ottimo, se ha visto sabato sera la partita per valere 3 miliardi serve arrivare a quel livello lì
Intesi Gerry?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: l'obiettivo di Cardinale è portare il Milan ad un valore di 3 miliardi. *


Ambizioso il signore.


----------



## sunburn (30 Maggio 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Io ho letto 1.3 milardi di valutazione globale + 500 mln di bonus per determinati risultati sportivi e stadio. Quindi non 1.3 mld per il 70%. Ma, come sempre, fidarsi della stampa su queste cose è assai rischioso.
> Ad ogni modo, se valuti "l'azienda" Milan non c'è paragone tra 2017 e oggi.
> Per qualsiasi azienda, il valore è generato da 3 cose: infrastrutture, know-how strategico, situazione finanziaria.
> Infrastrutture: è il campo in cui possiamo crescere di più. Non siamo ancora alla prima pietra, ma il discorso stadio è molto più avanti che nel 2017. E comunque, lo stadio non è l'unica voce su cui investire. Milanello è stato potenziato molto in questi anni, ma si può fare ancora tanto come strutture ricettive e fidelizzanti nel resto del mondo. Un esempio: collegi con istruzione gratuita e vitto legato ai risultati sportivi, centri di allenamento gratuiti per gli under 15 con istruttori, medicina dell'alimentazione, ecc. Crei un marchio inclusivo (nel vero senso della parola, perchè togli bambini dalla strada), fai scouting mondiale serio e, se anche non dovessi scovare il talento generazionale, conquisti fette di tifosi giovani. L'inclusività del marchio è importante, soprattutto per attirare sponsor globali.
> ...


Se Elliott intasca 1,3 miliardi e resta al 30%, sta vendendo il 70% del Milan a 1,3 miliardi, quindi con valutazione globale di 1,9 miliardi, a prescindere dai bonus. A ogni modo, il senso era che l’aumento del valore del club non necessariamente è connesso a un aumento dei trofei.

Tralasciando il discorso cifre sul quale comunque non abbiamo certezze, e quindi prendiamo tutto con le pinze, il resto è tutto molto bello sulla carta ma il punto che, a mio parere, sfugge è che non è nulla di nuovo. Sono aspetti sui quali lavorano da anni i manager di tutti i club italiani ed europei e che facciamo già anche noi.
I nostri scout già ora raccolgono e analizzano le statistiche, così come anche noi stiamo già investendo su bambini, giovani e infrastrutture con i vari progetti in Italia e in giro per il mondo(Milan academy, junior camp ecc).
Possiamo migliorare? Non lo so, magari sì, ma è inutile illudersi che migliorando queste cose si possa ridurre chissà quanto il gap sia perché noi comunque non partiamo zero sia perché la ciccia dei ricavi è, e nel breve-medio periodo resterà, costituita dalle voci classiche: diritti tv, sponsor, stadio e compravendita giocatori.
Peraltro, proprio tutta questa enfasi su questi due aspetti che, ripeto, sono assolutamente normali e che già fanno tutti compresi noi, per me è un motivo di perplessità in più perché mi ricorda i famosi discorsi sui “ricavi dalla Cina”: ad alcuni sembrava l’uovo di Colombo, salvo poi scoprire che già lo stavano facendo altri top club senza neanche lontanamente avvicinarsi alle prospettive di ricavi ipotizzate dai nostri dirigenti di allora.

Sia quel che sia, a prescindere da quelle che possono essere idee e sensazioni diverse, abbiamo tutti un unico desiderio: che il Milan possa essere competitivo in Italia e in Europa e portare a casa il maggior numero di trofei possibile.


----------



## Marcello Biancoluce (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...


cos'altro è settembre? firmare e andare rapidamente per nuovi trasferimenti


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se Elliott intasca 1,3 miliardi e resta al 30%, sta vendendo il 70% del Milan a 1,3 miliardi, quindi con valutazione globale di 1,9 miliardi, a prescindere dai bonus. A ogni modo, il senso era che l’aumento del valore del club non necessariamente è connesso a un aumento dei trofei.
> 
> Tralasciando il discorso cifre sul quale comunque non abbiamo certezze, e quindi prendiamo tutto con le pinze, il resto è tutto molto bello sulla carta ma il punto che, a mio parere, sfugge è che non è nulla di nuovo. Sono aspetti sui quali lavorano da anni i manager di tutti i club italiani ed europei e che facciamo già anche noi.
> *I nostri scout già ora raccolgono e analizzano le statistiche, così come anche noi stiamo già investendo su bambini, giovani e infrastrutture con i vari progetti in Italia e in giro per il mondo(Milan academy, junior camp ecc).*
> ...


Attenzione che c'é algoritmo ed algoritmo. Ti posso assicurare che trattandosi di analisi di big data il risultato finale dipende da pochi parametri spesso, a volte queste differenze valgono milioni di dollari.

Che poi parlando di algoritmi in senso più generale, ci sarà un motivo se tutti (o voglio sperare quasi  ) usiamo Google e non Bing o Yahoo Search. Cambia eccome, e se riesce a portare novità al nostro già ottimo "algoritmo" non puo' che essere un bene. Dalla metodologia di Cardinale & co. e anche dal fatto che i migliori programmatori (per quanto riguarda l'IA almeno) si trovano in quel paese li, posso solo auspicarmi che i miglioramenti saranno tanti eccome. Poi pero' vediamo di levarglielo anche al Liverpool questo programma altrimenti ci freghiamo da soli


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Attenzione che c'é algoritmo ed algoritmo. Ti posso assicurare che trattandosi di analisi di big data il risultato finale dipende da pochi parametri spesso, a volte queste differenze valgono milioni di dollari.
> 
> Che poi parlando di algoritmi in senso più generale, ci sarà un motivo se tutti (o voglio sperare quasi  ) usiamo Google e non Bing o Yahoo Search. Cambia eccome, e se riesce a portare novità al nostro già ottimo "algoritmo" non puo' che essere un bene. Dalla metodologia di Cardinale & co. e anche dal fatto che i migliori programmatori (per quanto riguarda l'IA almeno) si trovano in quel paese li, posso solo auspicarmi che i miglioramenti saranno tanti eccome. Poi pero' vediamo di levarglielo anche al Liverpool questo programma altrimenti ci freghiamo da soli


Tu stai parlando di algoritmi di machine learning, ma non so se sai che gli algoritmi di machine learning quelli sono. Puoi modificare il dataset, l'insieme di parametri che dai in pasto all'algoritmo per "allenare" la macchina a prendere decisioni, ma non c'è molto da inventare. E si possono prendere anche cantonate belle grandi se basi le tue scelte sugli algoritmi. Poi un conto è se devi trovare un giocatore per una squadra di serie B francese, un altro è pretendere di trovare un campione di primo livello per una squadra come il Milan che deve fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tu stai parlando di algoritmi di machine learning, ma non so se sai che gli algoritmi di machine learning quelli sono. Puoi modificare il dataset, l'insieme di parametri che dai in pasto all'algoritmo per "allenare" la macchina a prendere decisioni, ma non c'è molto da inventare. E si possono prendere anche cantonate belle grandi se basi le tue scelte sugli algoritmi. Poi un conto è se devi trovare un giocatore per una squadra di serie B francese, un altro è pretendere di trovare un campione di primo livello per una squadra come il Milan che deve fare il salto di qualità.


Non voglio cominciare a fare un corso ai più noioso, cerco di spiegarmi meglio avendo avuto la fortuna di lavorarci internamente in ambito universitario e lavorativo.

Allora, é vero che gli algoritmi più utilizzati sono sempre quelli e di dominio pubblico, tuttavia ci sono anche quelli di proprietà che hanno delle specificità che non si intende divulgare. In molti casi sono rivoluzionari. Sono progetti complicati, richiedono mesi se non anni di lavoro (a volte senza risultati soddisfacenti) ed un team di ingegnieri certamente competenti ed infrastrutture costose.

Ora, se fosse il caso di utilizzazzione di un algoritmo open source, in quel caso la differenza la farebbe comunque la rete neurale e la parametrizzazzione adottata di tale modello. Non é una semplice questione di dataset, altroché se c'é da inventare 

Anche perché poi, se uno vuole Alexa, Google o Siri usano lo stesso algoritmo (non sono certo, ma non dovrebbe comunque cambiare granché), pero' se si vanno a vedere i risultati ci si rende conto che i risultati e la precisione divergono abbastanza. Il 23% delle domande sembrano non essere risposte da Alexa, mentre solo il 2% delle domande non sono risposte da Siri (ed il 5% da Google). Quindi un unico obbiettivo che é "Voice Recognition" puo' essere svolto in maniera diversa con diversa precisione 

E comunque se il punto é: sono utili? Assolutamente si! Sono migliorabili? Di più. Sono tutto e sono al cento per cento corretti? No, no e no.


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se Elliott intasca 1,3 miliardi e resta al 30%, sta vendendo il 70% del Milan a 1,3 miliardi, quindi con valutazione globale di 1,9 miliardi, a prescindere dai bonus. A ogni modo, il senso era che l’aumento del valore del club non necessariamente è connesso a un aumento dei trofei.
> 
> Tralasciando il discorso cifre sul quale comunque non abbiamo certezze, e quindi prendiamo tutto con le pinze, il resto è tutto molto bello sulla carta ma il punto che, a mio parere, sfugge è che *non è nulla di nuovo. Sono aspetti sui quali lavorano da anni i manager di tutti i club italiani ed europei e che facciamo già anche noi.*
> I nostri scout già ora raccolgono e analizzano le statistiche, così come anche noi stiamo già investendo su bambini, giovani e infrastrutture con i vari progetti in Italia e in giro per il mondo(Milan academy, junior camp ecc).
> ...


Nessuno ha detto che è qualcosa di nuovo o innovativo. Semplicemente, le advanced stats rappresentano una leva competitiva non da poco. Applicarle in una maniera efficace farà la differenza tra un progetto vincente e uno non.
Semplicemente qui in Italia, non parlo esclusivamente del calcio, siamo molto indietro in questo settore. Una proprietà americana (paese che è davanti a tutti da questo punto di vista, e te lo posso confermare di persona, lavorando per una multinazionale USA) che vuole investire massicciamente in questo settore non può che portare una crescita.
Poi non si sfugge, per vincere bisogna investire nel parco giocatori ma, su questo argomento, il pensiero espresso da Paolo Maldini non ha bisogno di alcuna aggiunta/puntualizzazione.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non voglio cominciare a fare un corso ai più noioso, cerco di spiegarmi meglio avendo avuto la fortuna di lavorarci internamente in ambito universitario e lavorativo.
> 
> Allora, é vero che gli algoritmi più utilizzati sono sempre quelli e di dominio pubblico, tuttavia ci sono anche quelli di proprietà che hanno delle specificità che non si intende divulgare. In molti casi sono rivoluzionari. Sono progetti complicati, richiedono mesi se non anni di lavoro (a volte senza risultati soddisfacenti) ed un team di ingegnieri certamente competenti ed infrastrutture costose.
> 
> ...


A me risulta che in una comparativa il migliore sia risultato google seguito da Alexa e ultimo Siri sia per correttezza di risposta a domande semplici che complesse. Poi se siri risponde sempre a sentimento suo...2% e 5% sono risultati che hanno senso solo in campi ben specifici, su domande generiche sono impossibili. Nel test di bespoken gli errori di siri erano tra il 50% e il 60%


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non voglio cominciare a fare un corso ai più noioso, cerco di spiegarmi meglio avendo avuto la fortuna di lavorarci internamente in ambito universitario e lavorativo.
> 
> Allora, é vero che gli algoritmi più utilizzati sono sempre quelli e di dominio pubblico, tuttavia ci sono anche quelli di proprietà che hanno delle specificità che non si intende divulgare. In molti casi sono rivoluzionari. Sono progetti complicati, richiedono mesi se non anni di lavoro (a volte senza risultati soddisfacenti) ed un team di ingegnieri certamente competenti ed infrastrutture costose.
> 
> ...


Si ma per la maggior parte degli usi si usano algoritmi già noti... Sugli algoritmi di cui parli si lavora in ambito di ricerca accademica per lo piú e in ambiti specifici. Non è che sono corretti o meno,è che il machine learning più che determinismo a volte è vera e propria alchimia. Poi bisogna vedere questi di Redbird se si appoggiano a qualche università, non so che competenze abbiano in tal senso. Quello che non ritengo possibile è che usino queste statistiche in modo rivoluzionario, perché le stats vengono usate in tutti i club di alto livello, non c'è nulla di innovativo.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> A me risulta che in una comparativa il migliore sia risultato google seguito da Alexa e ultimo Siri sia per correttezza di risposta a domande semplici che complesse. Poi se siri risponde sempre a sentimento suo...2% e 5% sono risultati che hanno senso solo in campi ben specifici, su domande generiche sono impossibili. Nel test di bespoken gli errori di siri erano tra il 50% e il 60%


Ovviamente dipende da chi la ricerca l'abbia fatta, o finanziata. Il punto é che i risultati sono diversui, benché si prefiggano lo stesso fine.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si ma per la maggior parte degli usi si usano algoritmi già noti... Sugli algoritmi di cui parli si lavora in ambito di ricerca accademica per lo piú e in ambiti specifici. Non è che sono corretti o meno,è che il machine learning più che determinismo a volte è vera e propria alchimia. Poi bisogna vedere questi di Redbird se si appoggiano a qualche università, non so che competenze abbiano in tal senso. Quello che non ritengo possibile è che usino queste statistiche in modo rivoluzionario, perché le stats vengono usate in tutti i club di alto livello, non c'è nulla di innovativo.


Dipende amico mio, chi vuole differenziarsi non usa lo stesso algoritmo. Puo' benissimo farsi il suo modello che rispetti determinate richieste. Io ho dovuto lavorare nello specifico in un modello di riconoscimento 3D, per farla breve saper riconoscere le persone in un video e tratteggirarne i contorni. Il modello fatto da una compannia nord Europea non lo trovi da nessuna parte, e non é in vendita (a volte altri modelli lo sono). Non sono mai corretti, mi sembra di averlo specificato, ma se ben usati possono dare molto. Non capisco perché dici che non c'é nulla di innovativo, se si aumenta anche solo del 10% l'utilità e la precisione delle analisi (non solo per quanto riguarda il mercato, ma veramente oggi si puo' usare in ogni ambito!!) allora sarebbe per me già una rivoluzione.

Se invece ci si attende che su 10 colpi di mercato prendiamo Van Persie, Messi, Aguero, Ronaldinho, Nesta e Ibra a 10 milioni in totale allora si sogna ovviamente.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Maggio 2022)

La ricerca l'ha fatta bespoken, comunque i risultati sembrano realistici. Tra l'altro pubblicata su un sito dedicato ad iphone..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dipende amico mio, chi vuole differenziarsi non usa lo stesso algoritmo. Puo' benissimo farsi il suo modello che rispetti determinate richieste. Io ho dovuto lavorare nello specifico in un modello di riconoscimento 3D, per farla breve saper riconoscere le persone in un video e tratteggirarne i contorni. Il modello fatto da una compannia nord Europea non lo trovi da nessuna parte, e non é in vendita (a volte altri modelli lo sono). Non sono mai corretti, mi sembra di averlo specificato, ma se ben usati possono dare molto. Non capisco perché dici che non c'é nulla di innovativo, se si aumenta anche solo del 10% l'utilità e la precisione delle analisi (non solo per quanto riguarda il mercato, ma veramente oggi si puo' usare in ogni ambito!!) allora sarebbe per me già una rivoluzione.
> 
> Se invece ci si attende che su 10 colpi di mercato prendiamo Van Persie, Messi, Aguero, Ronaldinho, Nesta e Ibra a 10 milioni in totale allora si sogna ovviamente.


In ambito calcistico ci sono algoritmi di questo genere e vengono usati, ma non credo che qualcuno si metta a sovvenzionare ingegneri per creare un algoritmo ad hoc... In un ambito di questo tipo, dove secondo me è più utile l'occhio umano per valutare un giocatore, magari l'algoritmo è un surplus, ma non tale da giustificare investimenti così cospicui e la realizzazione di algoritmi dedicati. 
Comunque vedremo cosa combineranno quando saranno qui. Io penso che sia ottimale una commistione di investimenti e innovazione.
Ci sono tante cose migliorabili anche a livello di settore giovanile piuttosto, ecco lí magari trovo più consono anche un uso massiccio di questi mezzi tecnologici. Però se devo dirla tutta, al Milan serve una campagna acquisti aggressiva nell'immediato, giochiamo la Champions l'anno prossimo, non tra dieci anni. Quindi va bene la sperimentazione e l'innovazione, ma poi c'è bisogno anche del vil danaro.
Per l'ultima frase, penso sia anche pleonastico rispondere ormai. Nessuno si aspetta Messi, Ronaldo e altri... Ma De Ketelaere sí. L'anno scorso senza algoritmi avevano individuato Konè, ma se poi salta per 2 milioni puoi fare tutte le statistiche che vuoi, ma il giocatore non arriva.


----------



## Zenos (30 Maggio 2022)

Leggo di algoritmi e penso a quando fester scappava via dalla sede del Barcellona con il contratto di Rijkaard nelle mutande.


----------



## Didaco (30 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Carlo Laudisa, nella mattina del 30 maggio Gerry Cardinale sbarca a Milano.
> Il giorno successivo, martedì 31 maggio, firmerà il contratto preliminare che consegnerà virtualmente il Milan a Redbird. Dopodiché, tra mercoledì e giovedì, incontrerà Paolo Maldini per cominciare a discutere del Milan che verrà. Verrà presentato il nuovo progetto a Maldini, e se ci sarà intesa si procederà subito al rinnovo dello stesso Maldini e di Massara.
> 
> *GDS* in edicola: aria di intesa con Paolo Maldini, col quale si inizierà a parlare del Milan che verrà. Sempre la GDS: in attesa del decisivo faccia a faccia tra Cardinale e Maldini in via Aldo Rossi vengono emergono significativi segnali di distensione. Le parole del d.t. alla Gazzetta sono state chiare, nette: «Per il bene del Milan». E guarda caso questo stesso concetto è stato espresso in queste ore dai vertici societari. L’impressione è che in questi frangenti nessuno voglia alzare della barricate preferendo trovare punti di incontro sugli obiettivi necessari per rinforzare la squadra di Pioli. E lo stesso tecnico ieri ha confermato che ha contatti quotidiani con Maldini e Massara riguardo il mercato.
> ...



E' arrivato? Qualcuno l'ha visto?


----------

